# comment installer Os Lion sur un disque dur vierge?



## fraisecassis (19 Octobre 2012)

est ce que c'est possible de réinstaller OS Lion sur mac book car j'ai du changer le disque dur ,mais maintenant il est vide.
-j'ai essayé de démarrer avec alt
- commande -R
- depuis un ancien CD d'install
il ne se passe rien......
je suis deseperee!!!!:afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## tropezina (19 Octobre 2012)

il faut le télécharger chez Apple


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2012)

fraisecassis a dit:


> - depuis un ancien CD d'install


Ton profil dit "Leopard".

Si tu as un ancien Mac et si tu n'avais pas fait / acheté une clef bootable de Lion, tu dois réinstaller ton OS à partir de ton DVD d'origine (Leopard), mette à jour en Snow Leopard, puis accéder à l'App store pour retélécharger Lion, que tu as déjà payé.


----------



## fraisecassis (19 Octobre 2012)

en fait c'est sur le macbook pro de ma fille (de 2011), apres moult problème j'ai commandé un disque dur que j'ai installé ce matin. 
Il n y a pas de cd d'install sur cet ordi et j'ai pensé qu en l' allumant avec la touche ALT, il y aurait utilitaires de disque qui me permettrait de reinstaller Lion, mais que dalle.... il n' y a absolument rien sur l'écran qui me permette de faire quoique ce soit depuis son portable. Moi j'écris depuis un Imac,


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 est-ce que Lion avait été acheté sur l'Appstore ?


----------



## fraisecassis (19 Octobre 2012)

Lion était d'origine à l'achat de l'ordi..... elle n'a pas acheté Mountain.
OsX 10.7. Losque cet ordi a eu de sproblemes on aessaye de reparer le disque et de reinstaller Lion depuis l'utilitaire de disque, sans succes. et on m a conseillé de changer de disque dur....j'en suis là....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2012)

C'est à confirmer, mais je crois qu'il y a une solution puisque tu as un iMac disponible.

Tu peux télécharger Assistant disque de récupération ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1433?viewlocale=fr_FR

Tu utilises cette "Récupération Lion" pour créer une partition Recovery HD sur un support externe : clé USB ou DDE.

En démarrant dessus, tu pourras effacer / formater le nouveau disque, télécharger Lion et l'installer.

Mais ça ne marche que si ton iMac est sous Lion...


D'autre part je croyais que dans le cas d'un disque neuf, vierge, Récupération Internet s'occupait de tout ?
Je me trompe ?
(à moins que ça ne concerne QUE des modèles plus récents...)

http://www.apple.com/fr/osx/recovery/

_"Restauration par Internet. 
L'aide est partout.

Si le problème que vous rencontrez avec votre Mac est plus inhabituel &#8212; votre disque dur est défaillant ou vous avez installé *un disque dur sans OS X* &#8212; la Restauration par Internet prendra automatiquement le relais. Elle télécharge et lance la Restauration OS X directement à partir des serveurs Apple sur une connexion haut débit. Votre Mac accède alors en ligne à toutes les fonctions de la Restauration OS X."_


----------



## fraisecassis (19 Octobre 2012)

OUiiii ca j 'ai fait. J'ai cet assistant sur une clé Usb mais je n'arrive pas a faire demarrer le macbook dessus.
.J'ai essayé :
.j'ai essayé de démarrer avec alt
- de démarrer avec commande R
de démarrer avec C....
rien ne bouge!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2012)

Cet assistant n'est pas une partition de récupération.

Il sert à faire une copie de la Recovery HD d'un ordinateur qui en a une, vers un support externe.

Si ton iMac est sous Lion, tu peux utiliser l'assistant pour créer sur un support externe (clé ou DDE) la partition de récupération.


----------



## fraisecassis (19 Octobre 2012)

j'avais pas vu la fin du message precedent. J'avais aussi compris que recupreration s'occupait de tout. Peut etre c'est le cas , mais je sais pas comment l'atteindre. c'est pour cela que je me suis pas trop inquietée avant de chanmger ce disque dur....
La ou sa corse c'est que mon imac n'est pas sous Lion..... donc c'est la galère???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2012)

As-tu essayé de démarrer avec Cmd + Alt + r ?

C'est la combinaison de touches pour Récupération Internet mais je ne sais pas quels modèles de Mac ça concerne.

Tu dois voir apparaitre un globe terrestre à l'écran.

Pour a suite des opérations l'ordinateur doit être connecté à Internet (par câble Ethernet de préférence).

Lis cette page, si ce n'est déjà fait : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4718?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## fraisecassis (19 Octobre 2012)

en redammarant avec  Cmd + Alt + r il y a un dossier gris avec un point d'interrogation qui clignote.....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2012)

D'après la page Apple c'est bien Cmd + r pour la Récupération, contrairement à ce Cmd + Alt +r que j'ai trouvé ailleurs.

Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas.
Tu maintiens bien les touches appuyées, longtemps, et ce dès le démarrage ?

Sinon, autre possiblité : acheter Mountain Lion :hein:

Le télécharger (avec l'identifiant Apple de ta fille) depuis ton iMac, faire une clé USB avec, et installer ML sur le MBP grâce à cette clé.


----------



## fraisecassis (19 Octobre 2012)

oui je crois que je vais faire cela !! je veux bien l'acheter... Merci tout plein!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2012)

Si tu achètes ML :

- fais le avec l'identifiant Apple de ta fille (si elle en a un), afin que l'OS lui appartienne et qu'elle puisse le mettre à jour.

- le téléchargement est long

- une fois qu'il est fini, tu trouveras dans ton dossier Applications un :  "Installer OS X Lion"

Pour faire la clé USB, tu peux utiliser soit Utilitaire de disque, soit Lion Diskmaker : http://blog.gete.net/lion-diskmaker-fr/

Si tu veux le faire par Utilitaire de disque je te donnerai un pas à pas précis.


----------



## fraisecassis (19 Octobre 2012)

le seul hic c'est qu'elle a pas d'identifiant apple ou quoi??.. c'est obligé? sinon ben je la vois que la semaine prochaine pour lui demander tout ca.... dommage je voulais faire aujourd0hui car je pars 1 semaine demain matin.-)

---------- Post added at 11h33 ---------- Previous post was at 11h28 ----------

peut etre je vais laisser ca de coté jusqu'à mon retour et si jamais je peux te demander comment faire??
merci encore vraiment


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2012)

Son identifiant Apple c'est ce qu'elle utilise pour acheter sur iTunes Store ou le Mac Appstore.

Il est préférable que l'achat de ML se fasse avec son identifiant, comme dit au dessus.

Mais si tu envisages d'installer ML un jour, alors tu peux l'acheter avec ton identifiant Apple, et l'installer sur l'ordinateur de ta fille, si on considère que l'ordinateur de ta fille "fait partie des ordinateurs que vous contrôlez" comme c'est formulé sur la page Apple consacrée aux licences des OS.

Bien sûr pour acheter ML tu dois, toi, avoir accès à l'Appstore...

Tu trouveras toujours ici quelqu'un pour te guider.


----------



## fraisecassis (19 Octobre 2012)

Formidable et belle journée! je pars en voyage à NY !!!!!
Je vais aller à l'apple store le plus beau du monde .-)
merci merci


----------



## fraisecassis (29 Octobre 2012)

hello!! me voici de retour...... je m attire les foudres des pros de ce site car je m y suis mal prise , par manque de pratique dans ce forum..... merci de m aider enore!!! 

suite.... donc je vais acheter OSLion  avec mon Imac  avec mon identifiant . il va se mettre sur mon bureau??  je le copie facilement? 
je le mets sur une cle Usb?? 
je plante la cle dans le macbook pro et ensuite je demarre avec la touche C? c est ca??


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 à la fin du téléchargement de ML, tu trouveras un "Installer OS X Mountain Lion" dans ton dossier Applications.

Pour faire la clé USB le plus simple est que utilises Lion Disk Maker.
Il te faut une clé de 8 Go, à formater en Mac OS étendu journalisé.

Ensuite tu brancheras la clé USB sur le Macbook, tu l'allumeras en maintenant la touche Alt enfoncée, tu choisiras à l'écran la clé USB pour démarrer.

L'installeur va se lancer.

Après le choix de la langue, tu auras accès dans la barre de menu à Outils / Utilitaire de disque, qui te permettra de formater / partitionner le disque neuf (1 partition Mas OS étendu journalisé).

Puis tu quitteras Utilitaire de disque et procèdera à l'installation de ML sur le disque neuf.


----------



## fraisecassis (29 Octobre 2012)

merci beaucoup !!
mission accomplie avec succès grace a l'aide de vous tous et surtout merci à Renaud 31 pour la patience et l'aide apportée !
Merci beaucoup!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

Voilà une bonne nouvelle !

La fabrication de la clé USB de ML, puis l'installation sur le disque neuf se sont passés sans souci ?

As-tu rencontré des difficultés ?


----------



## johnjohnb (5 Avril 2013)

Bonjour.

J'ai un MBP qui date de mi-2009, le disque dur est tombé en rade, je viens de le faire changer cet après-midi. Mais je n'ai plus rien d'installé dessus, évidemment, et je suis perdu, donc avant de m'énerver, j'ai décidé de m'inscrire pour vous demander conseil. 

Donc, mon MBP date de mi-2009, il était installé d'office avec Mac Os X 10.5 (je n'ai pas accès aux DVD d'installation avant 3 semaines, autant dire que je ne peux pas attendre ), à Noël, je suis passé sous Snow Leopard pour faire marcher mon iPad. Puis le DD est tombé en rade.

Si j'ai bien compris ce qu'il faut faire, je dois maintenant acheter une clé USB de 8Go (pas plus, ou c'est un minimum ?), la formater en Mac OS étendu, télécharger Mountain Lion depuis l'App Store de l'ordinateur sur lequel je suis maintenant, installer un fichier qui aura été téléchargé sur la clé USB, booter dessus en appuyant sur alt au démarrage, et installer ML ? (ouf, on arrive à la fin je crois)

ça marchera même si ni lion ni rien n'étaient installés avant ? ou je suis condamné à attendre mes disques d'installation ?

merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

c'est presque ça, oui.
Tu peux installer sur le disque neuf, après l'avoir formaté depuis l'Utilitaire de disque contenu dans l'installateur de ML.

La clé USB (8 Go minimum) n'est pas obligée : on peut faire avec une partition d'un DDE.
(partition ou clé à formater en Mac OS étendu journalisé).

A faire : 

- téléchargement de ML

- fabrication de la clé bootable

- démarrer l'ordi avec Alt, choisir la clé (qui sera le seul volume proposé)

- choisir Utilitaire de disque
- onglet "effacer", effacer
- onglet "partitionner", remplacer "actuel" par "1 partition"
- choisir format Mac OS étendu journalisé
- cliquer sur "Options" : Tableau de partition GUID"
- appliquer

- installer ML


----------



## johnjohnb (5 Avril 2013)

Super, merci beaucoup pour la réponse !


----------



## johnjohnb (6 Avril 2013)

Je reviens à la charge, car j'ai téléchargé ML et LionDiskMaker, qui a installé le programme sur ma clé USB, que j'ai branchée sur le port USB, mais j'ai beau démarrer avec alt, elle n'apparaît pas. 

Je dis des bêtises, elle est finalement apparue et l'installation est lancée !


----------



## johnjohnb (9 Avril 2013)

Je reviens à la charge, car j'ai maintenant un nouveau problème, ça s'enchaîne en ce moment. Depuis Samedi, tout marchait bien, et cet après-midi est apparue une nouvelle erreur, qui ne semble pas anodine : erreur -50.

A quoi cela peut-il être dû ? Sachant que mon ordinateur n'a pas bougé de sa table, donc je n'ai pas pu abimer le disque dur.  Est-ce que le magasin m'a vendu un disque endommagé ? me l'a mal installé ? ou plus globalement, les récents événements sont les signes que mon ordi est à bout de souffle ? mais il marchait parfaitement bien jusqu'à tout à l'heure, je ne peux pas dire exactement depuis quand le problème est arrivé, mais hier soir, j'ai pu enregistrer des fichiers sur mon disque dur sans problème. Là je ne peux plus créer de dossiers, bouger un fichier etc. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

 dans Utilitaire de disque, fais une réparation des permissions, puis une vérification du disque.

Si tu obtiens des erreurs signalées en rouge, mets une capture d'écran.


----------



## johnjohnb (9 Avril 2013)

Utilitaire de disque ne veut pas s'ouvrir, il "saute" sans cesse sur le dock. :-/


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2013)

Alors il faut que tu fasses ça depuis " l'extérieur ", c'est à dire booter sur ta clé USB, et lancer Utilitaire de disque de la clé.

(tu pourrais aussi le faire depuis la partition de Récupération, mais mieux vaut être sur la clé USB)


----------



## johnjohnb (9 Avril 2013)

Heureusement, j'avais pas vidé ma clé usb donc j'ai pu le faire 

ça n'a rien trouvé. J'ai donc demandé à rebooter sur mon disque dur. Ça n'a pas marché, écran gris. J'éteins de force. Je rallume. Ça marche, je peux à nouveau écrire sur mon DD. 

Cet ordinateur me rend fou.

Et je viens de me rendre compte que tous les paramètres de Safari que j'avais effacés (car le bug s'est manifesté quand j'ai voulu télécharger un truc depuis safari) n'ont pas été effacés en fin de compte, alors qu'ils l'étaient avec que je n'éteigne mon ordi...


----------



## amande-love06 (3 Juin 2013)

alors voilà, ce matin j'ai décidé de restaurer mon mac book pro car il beug donc sa m'énerve, puis je navigue sur le net et je vois grace à apple on assure nos arrière en téléchargement le discovery dist assistant c'est au cas ou on a des problème, mais le soucis, je l'ai installé sur mon disque dur externe et dedans il y'avais tout mes dossiers + la sauvegarde de time machine et quand je retire mon DDE et que je le remet, plus rien ne s'affiche ... puis je veut faire une sauvegarde avec time machine, ca ne marche pas il me dise que le disque n'est pas disponible alors qu'il est connecter à l'ordinateur donc voilà pouvez vous m'aider svp


----------



## gmaa (3 Juin 2013)

> je l'ai installé sur mon disque dur externe et dedans il y'avais tout mes dossiers + la sauvegarde de time machine



Un mélange bien imprudent!

L'install a tout effacé...

Principes:
Affecter un disque physique à TM. Ne rien mettre d'autre dessus.
Ne pas utiliser une partition (même pb : tous les &#339;ufs dans le même panier&#8230
Faire un clone périodiquement avec la machine stable.
C'est un reprise "immédiate".


----------

